# Has anyone been to Argeles sur Mer?



## girasole (24 Jul 2009)

We are going to Argeles sur Mer on hols next month. There is a not-very-complimentary thread on Tripadvisor about the place, with some people referring to it as Blackpool sur Mer. No offence intended towards Blackpool, but this wasn't really what I was after when I booked the holiday so I'm a bit concerned that we won't like it at all. Has anyone been there and what did you think of the place?


----------



## hope4711 (24 Jul 2009)

Went with keycamp and liked it.  That said we have two smallies so not a huge amount of exploring by us.  There was a few towns close by which were lovely as well.


----------



## ATgirl (24 Jul 2009)

Argeles sur Mer is the busier of the towns in this area.  Collieure (sp) to the south or Canet plage to the North are more relaxing towns, Collieure is particular is really pretty and Canet has a fabulous beach.  I've been to this area a few times, and while I wouldn't spend all my time in Argeles, the old town is lovely.
Are you staying in a campsite?


----------



## deli (24 Jul 2009)

Hi,
Have being to this area several times and certainly would'nt compare it to Blackpool !! There is a centre beach area which does have all the tourist type shops and restaurants, stay clear if that is not your scene. Its does however have a great promenade. The port area probably has better restaurants. Move a little further away to find the real 'France'. The old village of Argeles is really worth spending time around and has a great atmosphere, particularly on  market days. Collioure ten minutes down the coast is a must, although very busy, is very scenic with a great buzz. Head further down the coast for a very scenic drive. The north beach in Argeles is a less commercial beach with lots of water sports. A little further out small villlages like Sorede, and Ceret in the Pyreneese are worth visiting as is Villefrance de Conflent and Castelnou. Central Perpignan, is also a nice place to visit, whixh is only 15 minutes drive. The country side is very scenic and impressive, if people bother to move away from the swimming pools ! Ther list goes on .....


----------



## girasole (24 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I feel quite reassured about it now. It's interesting though that people can form such completely different opinions of the same place. 

We intend to get out and about lots and see as much of the local area as we can and it sounds like there is plenty to see. 

ATgirl, yes indeed, we will be staying at La Sirene campsite.


----------



## dereko1969 (24 Jul 2009)

i think part of the problem about tripadvisor is that people who complain are more likely to use it than people that had a good time, and some of the complaints can be stupid, 'they didn't speak english!' type of stuff.


----------



## deli (24 Jul 2009)

girasole said:


> Thanks for the responses, I feel quite reassured about it now. It's interesting though that people can form such completely different opinions of the same place.
> 
> We intend to get out and about lots and see as much of the local area as we can and it sounds like there is plenty to see.
> 
> ATgirl, yes indeed, we will be staying at La Sirene campsite.


----------



## deli (24 Jul 2009)

la sirene is a great site, lots of activities for all. Have stayed there several times


----------



## 149oaks (24 Jul 2009)

La sirene is a big site which is very suitable for 10 yrs and up so hope u don't have little ones. VG restaurant  & reasonable in old village ran by english couple (pot something i think) can't remember name on right hand side when u drive straight thru traffic lights in centre coming from Carrefour. Also u ahve to go to Collioure.


----------



## girasole (25 Jul 2009)

Agree about Tripadvisor, you have to take the reviews with pinch of salt these days. The thread I saw is actually in the TA forum and has a lot of contributors and quite a few negative comments about Argeles sur Mer, but some positive ones, so I will try to be optimistic. 

Nice to hear good coments about the campsite. I am pretty confident that La Sirene will suit us - our youngest is still little but it's the bigger ones who dictate the type of holiday we take anyway . We have done similar holidays over the years in Italy, Spain and Holland and we always choose large busy campsites with all the bells and whistles. Haven't been disappointed yet. 

149oaks, thanks for the tip about the restaurant, it's always good to have a recommendation. Would we be able to walk to the old village in the evening from the campsite? I know that the beach is a bit away and there is a mini-train, but it would be lovely to be able to stroll into the old village for dinner.


----------



## 149oaks (3 Aug 2009)

You will be able to walk to the Plage du nord beach from the campsite 15mins. However walk to the old village would be 30 to 40 mins I'd guess.


----------



## delgirl (7 Aug 2009)

Agree with everything deli says.  Saturday market in Ceret is also good, if you like markets that is.

We have an apartment near the north beach and like the quieter end of the beach.

What we have noticed is that there is absolutley no loutish behaviour, drunks roaring, shouting and throwing-up on the streets, even though the population swells from around 10,000 to 100,000 in the summer.

Collioure is definitely the highlight in the area and we usually spend a lot of time there.  Prats de Mollo is also well worth a visit - it's an old walled town in the mountains.


----------



## gearoid (8 Aug 2009)

delgirl said:


> Prats de Mollo is also well worth a visit - it's an old walled town in the mountains.



It is a fantastic town. My partner and I stayed there two months ago. I'd passed through there 10 years previously and liked it then. This time we had the best meal I've ever had (full stop) in the local hotel/restaurant. We aren't beach folk so it was perfect for a night or two, but you need your own wheels alright.

The hotel/restaurant was   LE BELLEVUE Rest. BELLAVISTA proprietor Denis Visellach.

My mouth still waters over that dinner, thought the room we had wasn't great, but they apologised about it when we arrived. It's on the logis-de-france site. Two hearths symbol for room but three pots symbol for restaurant.


----------



## Caveat (8 Aug 2009)

dereko1969 said:


> i think part of the problem about tripadvisor is that people who complain are more likely to use it than people that had a good time, and some of the complaints can be stupid, 'they didn't speak english!' type of stuff.



+1

I think Tripadvisor is almost useless.

I don't know much about _Argeles sur Mer_ other than yes, it seems to be a bit of a touristy area (relatively speaking - but this is France not the Costas) but my folks (in their 60s) have been there and believe me, if it was Blackpoolesque, they would have said.

Also, it's where you go and what you do.

E.g. _Ibiza_ and _Gran Canaria_ apparently have plenty of civilised, 'nice' areas too.


----------



## girasole (10 Aug 2009)

Thanks everyone for all the info. I intend to print this thread out and make full use of all the tips that have been posted. 

I agree totally about the uselessness of Tripadvisor. I keep coming across reviews on there that were clearly written and posted by the hotel in question. I think the forums on Tripadvisor are generally much more reliable and helpful but unfortunately some of them are very slow-moving. The Argeles sur Mer forum is practically dead.


----------



## tosullivan (10 Aug 2009)

We stayed in Lasirene last year with a 7 & 5yr old. It was no way too old for them. Its a fantastic site and probably one of the top ones in France. We booked direct with the site and had one of their Cottages

Are you flying into Carcassonne? If so, I think you would be better off hiring a car for the duration. Argeles is not at all like Blackpool. Its great for the kids and we spent many evenings up there on the small fun fair with them and getting ice cream after. The beach goes on for miles aswell.  I wasn't too impressed with the choice of restaurants there. Although we went in June and a few of them were still closed.

Aqualand is 5 min nth of Lasirene and must visit. Plenty to do in the area...


----------



## sfag (10 Aug 2009)

The people who have posted here refer to the town. Are you sure you mean the town and not the beach. There are two 'Argles's. Argeles sur Mer has a small town and a beach part. The town is a fair few miles away (6km or so) from the sea. The beach area - where everyone goes - is man made. 

15 years since I've been there.
The town was plain. 
The beach area - once long beach with lots of modern apartments near it. Authentic french building its not but the french do holiday here. I guess its cheaper than the riveria. 
The restaurants are near the beach and of the summer camp variety. 

I cant say the area is attractive but you can still have a good holiday. 
Colliure near by is classic.


----------



## Noor77 (10 Aug 2009)

hope4711 said:


> Went with keycamp and liked it.


 
I actually did a season as a Keycamp Kids Rep when I was 19! In Spain though, not France.

I have been in the campsite in Argélèles though and liked it - although I preferred the smaller one across the road - Hippocampe I think


----------

